# Saw this at swapmeet.



## cyberpaull (Jan 22, 2012)

59 Panther II. I almost bought this. I took his phone number just in case I change my mind. Lot of wrong and missing parts. Do you think it worth the challenge? Paul


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 23, 2012)

Depends on how much they want! Looks pretty good besides the seat.


----------

